# Sound  Masking  Systems



## north star (Dec 2, 2018)

*= = = >*

Does anyone have any experience with installing, use
& maintenance of Sound Masking Systems ?

As I understand the term "Sound Masking", it is far
different than just White Noise Systems.......The Sound
Masking Systems [ SMS ] are more sophisticated,
...require a professionally designed layout, ...connects
to the facility servers and have proprietary software.

I have been tasked to research these systems and
present my findings & recommendations.

Here is one Link to an SMS company: *https://cambridgesound.com/*

Thanks for any input !

*<  = = =*


----------



## cda (Dec 2, 2018)

Interesting concept 

Sorry only system I have worked with is the

Cone of Silence:::


----------



## north star (Dec 2, 2018)

*@ ~ @*

...continuing with the OP......As I understand the SMS,
they would need to be designed something similar to
a fire sprinkler piping layout, and I am guessing that
whoever installs it, would have their own proprietary
software as well.

The client is desiring to get away from proprietary
systems, ...if possible.......They already have enough
headaches & excessive costs with their HVAC Energy
Management Systems ( EMS ) & fire protections systems.

*@ ~ @*


----------



## cda (Dec 2, 2018)

Well if there are not to many players in the field, you may just run into no systems that are not proprietary.

I guess shop around till you find one.


----------

